# Ultrasound: What do I do now?



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

I asked my doctor for an ultrasound. They don't do them at his office so he wrote me an order for an ultrasound and they're sending it to me in the mail.

In the meantime, I'm not entirely sure who to take this ultrasound order to and who to have read it. I have a feeling that it isn't in my current doctor's scope of practice. That's OK. I'm fine with taking it to someone else, but to whom? An ENT or another Endo?

Background, I was recently diagnosed with Hashimoto's/hypothyroid and have been on Armour for the past 2 months. I feel a little better, but I just feel like there's something else going on. Can anyone give me some guidance on where to go from here?

FWIW, I live in Houston so I have access to some great hospitals. Could I get my ultrasound done at MD Anderson or would that be putting the cart before the horse? I'm just not sure what to do.

Thanks!

Carmen


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Well, I decided to just make an appointment at MD Anderson's Endocrine Center in their Thyroid Nodule Clinic. I don't have a cancer diagnosis, but I have thyroid nodules so I think/hope that will work.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a great plan to me!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. A good plan.  The imaging center's radiologists will read the ultrasound and send the report to your doctor. Be sure to get a copy of that report, ok?


----------



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the encouragement. I haven't had a doctor treat me like I'm crazy, but *I* feel crazy. I just don't want to have my anxiety and emotions make irrational decisions, but at the same time I have to be my own advocate and I have to trust my body and myself suspecting something is not right.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sounds like a very good plan! You're lucky to live near a great resource like that.


----------



## sweetheart5703 (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree, great plan! Keep us posted!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, awesome plan! Like others have mentioned, the imaging folks and their doc(s) will look at the ultrasound results and write up a brief synopsis. Be sure to ask for a copy for your own records, regardless of which doc you see for the results/treatment.


----------

